# 70'S Citizen (?) Dial



## lharris86 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi, I've recently got hold of what I believe is a 70's citizen automatic. The back of the case reads:

Citizen

Water Resist

Stainless

4-283422KT

50701673

71-3571

GN-4W-S

(I assume its the original back)

The dial has day and date at 3 o'clock, Eagle 7 logo at 6 o'clock, 21 jewels

The dial is blemished and worn in a few places, re-finishing the dial is going to set me back more than the watch is worth (got it for about 12 quid) but I'm willing to fit a replacement dial. It doesn't have to to be the same, as long as it's compatible size wise and is good colour match. Does anyone know how I might track one down or what Citizens I can get hold of to canibalise from? Kind regards


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Your watch I believe is a 1980's model , July 1985 i would say, a picture would help

but any Citizen 7, from the same era will be compatible, ebay is your best bet, or the same place you bought this one, buy a none runner & away you go................

cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------

